# crinone application problems



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi 

don't know if this is the right place to ask but I am having a bit of trouble using my crinone as i am quite dry down there...is there anything i can do/use to make it more comfortable to insert?

thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Piepig,

Sorry to hear things are a bit uncomfortable for you  

Unfortunately I don't think you can use anything else to help   The product information for the gel states that it shouldn't be used at the same time as any other locally applied vaginal therapies. The gel works by sticking to the wall of the vagina and slowly releasing progesterone to be absorbed over a prolonged time. I suppose that's why they say you can't use anything else as you need the gel to 'stick' in there 

Perhaps your clinic might have some idea or be able to advise? Just because the product information says this, they might have experience of the problem and know that there are things you can try (iyswim)

Maz x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

thanks Maz

I'll give them a call on monday and see what they say.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just thought i'd let you know in case anyone else has the same problem, my clinic advised having a soak in a warm (but not hot) bath to try and soften things up before application, tried it this evening and so far so good.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Piepig,

Thats a really useful tip to know  Glad it's helped tonight. All the best for the 2ww    

Maz x


----------

